# logrotate hasn't been rotating messages? [SOLVED]

## tld

I just noticed that my logrotate hasn't been rotating some of the files configured in /etc/logrotate.d/syslog since some time in April.  Here's the logrotate config:

```
cat /etc/logrotate.d/syslog

/var/log/auth.log /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/debug /var/log/emerge.log /var/log/faillog /var/log/kdm.log /var/log/kern.log /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/user.log {

       sharedscripts

        rotate 5

        weekly

        postrotate

        /usr/bin/killall -HUP syslogd #

        endscript

}

```

I'm assuming this is the result of some update, though I don't know which one.  I'm running sysklog.  I just noticed that some others are not rotating.  Of the files listed in that config only daemon.log, faillog, and syslog are rotating regularly.  Any idea what's wrong there?

Tom

----------

## tld

Ahhh...got it.  That config entry had kdm.log which is now in another config causing a duplicate.  This caused the files after it to be skipped.

Tom

----------

